# Before You Bug Out...



## SoCal92057 (Apr 12, 2014)

I do not intend to bug out but was thinking about the difficulties associated with bugging out and came up with this brief list. I ask others to add to it. Remember, it is what you should do before you bug out.

Do you know where you want to go?
Have you done a practice run to your bug out location?
Have you practiced with the equipment in your bug out bag?
Have you practiced sleeping outside overnight during cold and wet weather?
Have you stopped to think if bugging out is even necessary?
Have you considered what may become of your residence while you are gone?
Have you done a map recon of the route?
Have you done a map recon of an alternate route?
Have you remembered to take the map?
Do you have a full tank of gas and checked the oil?
Have you checked the spare tire?
Have you supplies (to include prescription medications) and equipment with you as there may be no going back? (I think the estimate of 3 days before all the food is gone from the markets is optimistic.)
Do you have extra money as money may still be useful?
Do you have an alternate plan if the vehicle breaks down?
Have you informed trusted people where you will be?
Are you psychologically and physically equipped for the realities of what you are doing?


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Have you spent time at the BOL
Have you met any others in the area


----------



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

How secure is the BOL?
Can you get there by foot?
Do you have enough protection from the elements?


----------



## ordnance21xx (Jan 29, 2014)

SoCal92057 said:


> I do not intend to bug out but was thinking about the difficulties associated with bugging out and came up with this brief list. I ask others to add to it. Remember, it is what you should do before you bug out.
> 
> Do you know where you want to go?
> Have you done a practice run to your bug out location?
> ...


So, you live in SOCAL were the heck are you going. the roads will be impassable. millions of people in the roads? your list won't matter. MOLON LABE


----------



## ordnance21xx (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm not starting anything, Just saying. I agree with everything you have on the list.


MOLON LABE


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

ordnance21xx said:


> So, you live in SOCAL were the heck are you going. the roads will be impassable. millions of people in the roads? your list won't matter. MOLON LABE


Hey Einstein,
He lives in the USA can't you read? 
(Just jaggin' with you ordnance21xx!)


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Having lived in Florida all my life, I fully understand what a pipe dream "bugging out" is. 
Such as several million people trying to "bug out" before the Cat 4 hurricane hits. Even though the weather forecasters have been warning about it for a week.
It doesn't work, folks.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

No 1 weapons and ammo check.

I do agree with those says bugging out is just a dream. If you can't survive at your current local your pretty much done. Joining the hoards of other displaced warriors isn't going to work, IMO. Maybe a few miles but long distance??


----------



## SoCal92057 (Apr 12, 2014)

ordnance21xx said:


> So, you live in SOCAL were the heck are you going. the roads will be impassable. millions of people in the roads? your list won't matter. MOLON LABE


I never said I live in SoCal. The list is not for me. It is intended to be something that we all can add to and help those who are going to bug out. I live remotely and will not be bugging out. Semper Fidelis


----------



## SoCal92057 (Apr 12, 2014)

Chipper said:


> No 1 weapons and ammo check.
> 
> I do agree with those says bugging out is just a dream. If you can't survive at your current local your pretty much done. Joining the hoards of other displaced warriors isn't going to work, IMO. Maybe a few miles but long distance??


I agree in most cases someone who bugs out will become part of the problem. Check out the Forum *"Urban and Rural Survival"* and the thread *"Bug Out preppers look just like the unprepared to those already living remotely"* Bugging out is seldom the way to go. Even if you have a BOL there is no assurance you will be able to reach it. Just think about the traffic jams associated with almost any hurricane evacuation that you have witnessed. Now imagine it being even worse. If you are serious about survival, move now. Land can be bought for about $2k an acre and a prefab 400 square foot BOL could be erected in a few days. If you are not going to live there you will need to bury your preps on the property in watertight barrels for retrieval at a later date. Maybe, just maybe, if the SHTF you will be able to reach your BOL, but don't count on it.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Bugging out sounds like deer camp without the beer and whiskey to me.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

AquaHull said:


> Bugging out sounds like deer camp without the beer and whiskey to me.


Good point Aquahull...That settles it for me! No bugging out.

Seriously, if you are over 50, try carrying a bunch of stuff in a backpack. Now before all of us who have hiked or camped start bragging about how many miles we did on the AT, fill that back pack with everything that you'll need to offensively survive pissed off thugs and multiple miles per day. And you might have dress shoes or work boots on not hiking boots. Different ballgame.

Up until a few years ago, I would walk or run multiple miles per week sometimes with weighted vest for training. After a couple of surgeries and passing 50, I can maybe walk 8 miles one day but I will not be able to recover for the next day. Short term fitness is there but consistent recovery is not. And that would be in ideal conditions not afraid for my life. Most of us (if I remember the age poll that Mish posted a while back) are in our 40-60's. It ain't happening for most of us. Hiking trails in the state park is a hell of a lot different than urban hiking (for most of us especially in the eastern US) Time to rethink this bug out phenomena!!!!


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Have you asked the Lord for guidance?............


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

bugging out should be done at the first signof things going sidways. If you are wrong then it becomes a nice weekend trip for the family. You go back home and the neighbors are asking if you had a good time - you say, "yep! the fishing was great!".

Those who wait will have to be very prepared to wait a long time because it will get more dangerous each day until people start dying off from starvation and disease.


----------



## Reptilicus (Jan 4, 2014)

What no beer or whiskey at deer camp! That's incomprehensible!


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I moved to my BOB ,,,,,,,,I just hope the kids can make it here


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> And you might have dress shoes or work boots on not hiking boots. Different ballgame.


That's funny! One of the benefits to making my living as a computer dork is that I do wear hiking boots (with dress pants and a dress shirt) every day and nobody thinks it strange. Although the IT industry is riddled with libtards, most of them are eccentric libtards. So it does allow me to keep modestly prepared even when I am in an urban environment.


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

I am a little confused by your posts which is it you dislike ppl buggin out or you wanna help them.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

ApexPredator said:


> I am a little confused by your posts which is it you dislike ppl buggin out or you wanna help them.


Apex,
Be more specific, to whom are you directing this post?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Yes we have a back up plan. We no intention of using it. If they do BO I would likely already be dead. Part of the back up plan is scorched earth.
Leave nothing behind. I will not supply my attackers.


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

Sorry slippy Socal has started several threads about buggin out which I understand he does not intend to do and his previous thread was fairly hostile towards people bugging out see http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...unprepared-those-already-living-remotely.html so its confusing me I dont think id take advice from someone thats hostile to my ideas about my ideas


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

ApexPredator said:


> Sorry slippy Socal has started several threads about buggin out which I understand he does not intend to do and his previous thread was fairly hostile towards people bugging out see http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...unprepared-those-already-living-remotely.html so its confusing me I dont think id take advice from someone thats hostile to my ideas about my ideas


Apex,
You have to admit, some people just won't be able to "bug out". We decided that it would be easier to be at our retreat or Lodge and create a life for us rather than be chased from some neighborhood or subdivision. People are all different and I don't think SoCal or anyone else was being hostile, just communicating based on his own circumstance.
It's all good, as the natives say sometimes my friend Apex. Know this, if you and SoCal probably met and set aside your alpha male stuff, you'd probably be good buddies.
Be good and keep posting some good stuff but don't get worked up over some people's point of view...its usually different and thats what makes this a good adventure.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Because of heath issues, I can't see myself bugging out unless the water is rising in the backyard. If is see someone walking up to my house with a rifle (or whatever) slung over their shoulder I'll be very, very cautious. If he's walking up to my house, gun drawn, at the ready, I pray he doesn't open my door and walk in.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Before I bug out? turn out the lights and lock the door? Time permitting.


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

Well lets be honest his Thread was demeaning even if unintentional others noted it as well. Thus I suspect a thread intended to help said demeaned people to be dubious in nature however bygones are bygones the point is discussion and dissension make for fine learning points.

You forgot goals whats the point if you dont have an end state how can you plan for anything if you dont know what your planning for, survival sure but to what end.


----------



## SoCal92057 (Apr 12, 2014)

ApexPredator said:


> Sorry slippy Socal has started several threads about buggin out which I understand he does not intend to do and his previous thread was fairly hostile towards people bugging out see http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...unprepared-those-already-living-remotely.html so its confusing me I dont think id take advice from someone thats hostile to my ideas about my ideas


When someone disagrees with a viewpoint of another it is appropriate to present your opposing opinion. Characterizing the viewpoint of another as being hostile, or demeaning as you have in another post, are subjective statements and does not present any new information or insight into the discussion. Apex, has anyone called you hostile for your viewpoint? There are many on both sides of the issue of bugging out. On this forum, you express your opinion and let others express theirs. If you are offended by the contrary opinion, then present yours without name calling, and let all of us take away something from the exchange of ideas. We will be better informed and have clearer insights into our common interest. When someone challenges your ideas do not consider it personal, but rather reflect upon your beliefs and respond appropriately in the defense of them. Apex, I suggest you review the OP. It presents an opportunity for this forum to contribute to a list of preps for those who are going to bug out. Perhaps some less experienced bug out preppers would be helped.


----------



## SoCal92057 (Apr 12, 2014)

SoCal92057 said:


> I do not intend to bug out but was thinking about the difficulties associated with bugging out and came up with this brief list. I ask others to add to it. Remember, it is what you should do before you bug out.
> 
> Do you know where you want to go?
> Have you done a practice run to your bug out location?
> ...


This an old post of mine from over a year ago. We have seen lots of new members join our forum and many others leave. In the belief there is nothing new under the sun, I hope it will be as interesting now as it was previously. Any additional issues to be considered in a BO scenario should be detailed and discussed. Even those of us who intend to bug in, know if the situation demands it, we will also have to bug out. Semper Fidelis


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

SoCal92057 said:


> I do not intend to bug out but was thinking about the difficulties associated with bugging out and came up with this brief list. I ask others to add to it. Remember, it is what you should do before you bug out.
> 
> Do you know where you want to go?
> Have you done a practice run to your bug out location?
> ...


1. do you know were you want to go? -duh like no BOL your a refugee -what you going to just roll up on someone else's property and homestead it?
2-you should be doing that several times a year.
3 if you have a bol-a bob it is well minimal
4 wtf- that's why you have a bol and build a shelter on it before hand maybe.
5 who needs a reason -you got land and cabin and beer to drink
6 nope-don't care
7 you should know ever viable way to get to you bol cabin and beer
8 see #7
9 see#8
10 wow, really if your taking a vehicle than do you really need to sleep outside in cold wet or both weather?
11 WTF see #10
12 if you have said BOL don't you think it would be a good idea to put more than 3 days worth of beer in it?
13 good idea
14 back up to the back up to the back up to the back up =works for me.
15 trust?" what you talking about willis"?
16 yes -I am a total nut job!!!


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Chipper said:


> No 1 weapons and ammo check.
> 
> I do agree with those says bugging out is just a dream. If you can't survive at your current local your pretty much done. Joining the hoards of other displaced warriors isn't going to work, IMO. Maybe a few miles but long distance??


I would agree with this, to a point... adding the following "unless you have a secure, stocked and ready bug-out location that you can get to within 24 hours of the SHTF assuming SHTF events up to and including an EMP level strike."

We are not there at this point in time but our goal is to have 2 completely separate "retreats", one in our current house (for things when a small town is better than rural) and out in the middle of nowhere.

Until the other is finished, we stay put.


----------

